# Fishing the Wasatch



## foodnelson (Jun 29, 2014)

Check out this new book. It is a great resource if you want to fish alpine lakes close to the Wasatch Front. I never knew we had so many good alpine fishing spots so close to home.

Fishing The Wastch

https://www.createspace.com/4647294


----------

